# Crime / Travel etc



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Came across this info this morning - which looks at a correlation between state dept advisories and crime against Americans (world-wide). 

https://data.world/travelwarnings/travel-danger

Here is the current warnings for Mexico :

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/mexico-travel-warning.html

But to be honest our state can't seem to shake an event that happened something like 5 years ago - and was questionable then.

I do read the Police page from the local paper most mornings. This morning there is a story where a guy withdrew 150,000 pesos from a Banamex (in a fairly nice area), then went to a cafe where 3 armed gunmen robbed him. I don't think I've ever had that much money on my person and I can't come up with an honest reason to do so.

But this is the sort of crime I have read about quite often lately. Seems like either bank employees (or perhaps lurkers) are setting up victims. Just something to be aware of. 

There also seem to be a lot of dismembered bodies lately. Perhaps one a week or so.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Horseshoe writes: "But to be honest our state can't seem to shake an event that happened something like 5 years ago - and was questionable then."

So what state are you in?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I saw an article yesterday quoting that same report. The raw data looks terrible for Mexico - More Americans killed in Mexico (598) than any other country, with Afghanistan a distant second at 84. But then they calculate "per capita", and Mexico looks better.

However they are apparently only dividing by the number of trips, not days spent in the country. I can imagine that Americans who go to Thailand on vacation are more likely to spend longer there than those who go to Mexico because of the distance.



horseshoe846 said:


> I can't come up with an honest reason to do so.


Doesn't have to be dishonest, could just be not careful enough. Somebody attempting to buy a used car for cash, for example. They took the precaution to meet in a public place, but it wasn't sufficient.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder how many of the 598 Americans that were killed in Mexico were in the drug trade and does this count include drunken students falling off balconies and other accidental deaths????????


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think yes to all the above .. Yes it would be interesting to have a breakdown. I bet you that if you take out accidental deaths and drug related deaths the number is pretty small.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

citlali said:


> I bet you that if you take out accidental deaths and drug related deaths the number is pretty small.


Probably that's the case for many countries on the list. I had planned for a decade to retire to Thailand before switching to Mexico when the time came, so I have years of experience reading Thailand forums where people post articles about expats dying. Just about all of the deaths are "accidental" in some sense or another. Otherwise I suppose I wouldn't have been reading about them.

No matter where you live, sooner or later it'll end up being fatal.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would not call a burglary or robbery gone bad accidental but the deaths from those are small probably less than 10 in the last 16 years Lakeside.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

citlali said:


> I would think yes to all the above .. Yes it would be interesting to have a breakdown. I bet you that if you take out accidental deaths and drug related deaths the number is pretty small.


The article that the data is extracted from states: 

"In the table below, we rank the foreign countries in which the most American civilians were killed between October 2009 and June 2016. Before ranking, we filtered the data to *include only homicides, executions, and terrorist attack deaths."
*


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many Americans and bi nationals are involved in drugs in the border states so it does not really represent a major danger for the average tourist or expat who is not involved with drugs and that number is not broken down as far as I know.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TurtleToo said:


> The article that the data is extracted from states:
> 
> "In the table below, we rank the foreign countries in which the most American civilians were killed between October 2009 and June 2016. Before ranking, we filtered the data to *include only homicides, executions, and terrorist attack deaths."
> *



OK, But we still do not know how many were working in the drug trade, I bet 95% were involved with cartel business...........so over the 7 years reported that would add up to 4.3 other deaths a year...........not bad for the amount of Americans visiting Mexico a year.......


----------

